# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Persoonlijkheidsstoornissen - Artikel

## Leontien

*Hieronder vind u verschillende artikels betreffende persoonlijkheidstoornissen*


*Iemand die aan ‘Body Dysmorphic Disorder’ (BDD) lijdt, is ervan overtuigd dat er iets mis is met een deel of meerdere delen van het lichaam. Het is een stoornis in de lichaamsbeleving.*

· Deze waanideeën kunnen al ontstaan in de kindertijd, maar bij de meesten begint het in de puberteit. Twee derde krijgt er voor het eerst tussen hun negende en drieentwintigste last van.
· Mensen met BDD zijn vaak geobsedeerd door een bepaald uiterlijk kenmerk. Ze piekeren bijvoorbeeld voortdurend over hun neus, hun lippen, hun huid, lichaams asymmetrie, hun haar of over te dik of te dun zijn. Anderen valt doorgaans niets uitzonderlijks op. Het gaat om ingebeelde lelijkheid.
· De meeste mensen maken zich wel eens zorgen om hun uiterlijk, maar iemand die lijdt aan ingebeelde lelijkheid, is er in gedachten constant mee bezig. De persoon ervaart het lichaamsdeel als walgelijk en afstotend. De persoon kan uren voor de spiegel staan om 'het gebrek' weg te werken, durft zich vaak niet meer in gezelschap van mensen te begeven, vergelijkt zich voortdurend met anderen of is continu op zoek naar geruststelling. Het hele leven kan erdoor gekleurd worden.
· Hoeveel mensen er last van hebben is niet precies bekend aangezien deze stoornis als buitengewoon schaamtevol wordt ervaren. Als gevolg praat men er niet over, zelfs niet als men hulp zoekt. Maar men schat het aantal op ongeveer 1 tot 2 % van de mensen. Vaak leidt deze stoornis tot depressie. 
· Voor familileden kan een hele opgave zijn te leven met iemand met BDD. Iemand geruststellen helpt namelijk niet. Bij naasten onstaat vaak een gevoel van machteloosheid. Het is een ziekte, vergelijkbaar met anorexia en dwangstoornissen.
· Als je je in het bovenstaande herkent, zoek dan hulp. Het is heel moeilijk dit probleem alleen op te lossen. Serotonine-heropname-remmers (anti-depressiva) en cognitieve-gedragstherapie kunnen uitkomst bieden. Door de strijd met deze ziekte aan te gaan kun je voorkomen dat je leven erdoor ontwricht raakt.

Voor meer info: http://www.sexwoordenboek.nl/bodydd.html

----------


## Yv

Het is inderdaad moeilijk om met zo iemand om te gaan. Want wat je ook zegt, ze gelooft het niet. Ze ziet alleen het negatieve van zichzelf en vergroot dit enorm. Ik wordt er machteloos van en het is dan ook niet leuk meer om mee om te gaan. Ik vermijdt haar nu dan ook ,omdat ze niet kan genieten en ik er zoveel tijd in heb gestoken. Het sloopt op een gegeven moment.

----------


## Agnes574

*Wat is een persoonlijkheidsstoornis?

Een persoonlijkheidsstoornis is een manier van psychisch functioneren die heel negatieve gevolgen heeft voor het leven van de persoon in kwestie. Het gaat niet enkel om kleine psychische afwijkingen, of om gewoonten die ons een beetje hinderen.


*Een persoonlijkheidsstoornis is schadelijk.

Een persoonlijkheidsstoornis is dus een manier van psychisch functioneren die iemands aanpassing aan de mensen rondom hem en aan zijn omgeving grondig in de weg staat. Er bestaan criteria om een persoonlijkheidsstoornis vast te stellen. Die zijn opgenomen in de DSM-IV (Diagnostic and statistical manual of mental disorders). 

De stoornis of de ontregeling van de persoonlijkheid is van blijvende aard. Het afwijkende gedrag treedt op in ten minste twee van de volgende domeinen: het cognitieve (de gedachten die de patiënt in zichzelf heeft),
het affectieve (de emotionele reactie in haar intensiteit,diversiteit,en aangepastheid aan een situatie), 
het relationele functioneren en 
de controle van impulsen.


*Systematisch en pijnlijk 

Deze storingen van het psychische functioneren zijn aanhoudend, hardnekkig en treden op in een groot aantal persoonlijke en sociale omstandigheden. Het gaat niet om een probleem dat maar af en toe optreedt (bijv.: ik ben soms schuchter, of ik gedraag me soms houterig), maar het keert systematisch 
weer en de persoon in kwestie kan er zich niet van losmaken.

Die manier van functioneren leidt tot ernstige psychische spanningen of een disfunctioneren in de sociale omgang, op het werk of in andere belangrijke gebieden. Iemand met een ontwijkende persoonlijkheid kan bijvoorbeeld een sociale fobie hebben en zich compleet isoleren of zelfs niet meer in staat zijn om te gaan werken, omdat de angst voor de anderen zo groot is.


*Niet tijdelijk 

Deze persoonlijkheidsstoornis is stabiel en langdurig en de eerste uitingen zijn ten laatste in de puberteit of jonge volwassenheid opgetreden. Het gaat dus om stoornissen die al van jongs af aan in u zitten en niet om psychische problemen die u later hebt ontwikkeld. Vandaar dat men het ook heeft 
over een persoonlijkheidsstoornis en niet over een psychische ziekte. Een depressie bijvoorbeeld is geen persoonlijkheidsstoornis, maar een ziekte.


*Tien types, tien moeilijke diagnoses

De DSM-IV beschrijft tien persoonlijkheidsstoornissen: 
-de paranoïde persoonlijkheidsstoornis, 
-de schizoïde persoonlijkheidsstoornis, 
-de schizotypische persoonlijkheidsstoornis,
-de antisociale persoonlijkheidsstoornis, 
-de borderline persoonlijkheidsstoornis, 
-de theatrale persoonlijkheidsstoornis, 
-de narcistische persoonlijkheidsstoornis, 
-de ontwijkende persoonlijkheidsstoornis, 
-de afhankelijke persoonlijkheidsstoornis en 
-de obsessief-compulsieve persoonlijkheidsstoornis.
Zelfs voor een psychiater is de diagnose van een persoonlijkheidsstoornis niet altijd gemakkelijk om te stellen. Achter een bepaald gedrag kunnen namelijk heel verschillende drijfveren schuilgaan, het kan een uiting zijn van een onderliggende ziekte, er kunnen drugs in het spel zijn

Het belang voor een leek om deze verschillende persoonlijkheidsstoornissen te kennen is gewoon dat elk van ons kan vaststellen dat hij/zij trekken heeft van de hierboven beschreven persoonlijkheidsstoornissen, een zekere geneigdheid zeggen we maar. Dat betekent nog niet dat we lijden aan een bepaalde persoonlijkheidsstoornis. Als u van uzelf vindt dat u wat 
afhankelijk bent, wat ontwijkend en een beetje obsessief-compulsief, dan betekent dat gewoon dat u heel normaal bent. Want een persoonlijkheidsstoornis is uiteindelijk maar een tot in het 
extreme doorgedreven geval van onze kleine natuurlijke foutjes.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Wat is een afhankelijke persoonlijkheid?
Er bestaan verschillende persoonlijkheidsstoornissen. De DSM IV, de internationaal erkende Amerikaanse classificatie van psychische stoornissen, noemt er een tiental. De afhankelijke persoonlijkheid is een van deze stoornissen die vrij veel voorkomt. Maar waar gaat het precies om? 


Er bestaan 8 officiële criteria om de diagnose van afhankelijke persoonlijkheid te stellen. Dit zijn ze: 

- De persoon heeft moeite om alledaagse beslissingen te nemen zonder advies of geruststelling van anderen. 
- Hij wil dat anderen de verantwoordelijkheid dragen voor de meeste aspecten van zijn leven.
- Hij heeft problemen om uiting te geven aan een meningsverschil met anderen uit angst voor het verlies van steun of waardering 
- Hij heeft moeite ergens aan te beginnen of dingen zelf te doen door een gebrek aan zelfvertrouwen, twijfel aan eigen inzicht of capaciteiten (in plaats van door een gebrek aan motivatie of energie).
- Hij doet buitengewoon veel moeite om steun en waardering van anderen te krijgen en verricht hiertoe vrijwillig onaangename taken. 
- Hij voelt zich niet op zijn gemak of hulpeloos als hij alleen is vanwege de overmatige angst niet voor zichzelf te kunnen zorgen.
- Hij zoekt dringend een nieuwe relatie als bron van steun als een oude, diepgaande relatie wordt beëindigd.
- Hij heeft een onrealistische angst alleen voor zichzelf te moeten zorgen.


We zijn allemaal afhankelijk 

Als u deze lijst leest, denkt u misschien ook van uzelf dat u afhankelijk bent. In feite is deze persoonlijkheidsstoornis een facet dat we allemaal in ons meedragen. Niemand is compleet onafhankelijk, want we hebben elkaar allemaal nodig. Op sommige momenten of in bepaalde domeinen bent u dus afhankelijk, en dat is normaal. Maar de pathologische afhankelijke persoonlijkheid is het op elk moment, in alle domeinen en op een heel intense manier. Een concreet voorbeeld: iemand met een sterk afhankelijke persoonlijkheid zal in een winkel niet durven weigeren om iets te kopen wat de verkoper toont, uit angst om die te mishagen. 


Vaak voorkomende gedachten 

Een interessant aspect van de problematiek is wat er allemaal door het hoofd gaat van iemand met een sterk afhankelijke persoonlijkheid. Wat denkt hij? Het volgende type gedachten komt bijvoorbeeld vaak voor: "de mensen vinden me waardeloos, "ik kan dat niet alleen", "ik moet absoluut zien dat ik op goede voet sta met de anderen", "dat speel ik alleen nooit klaar", "ik voel me zo machteloos", "ik voel me zwak en niet in staat om het alleen te redden", "het ergste wat me kan overkomen is dat ze me in de steek zouden laten"


Wat te doen? 

Als u dit soort trekken van de afhankelijke persoonlijkheid bij uzelf of bij iemand anders vaststelt, moet u de andere of uzelf stimuleren om alleen te handelen en extra aandacht schenken aan wat u of de andere alleen klaarspeelt om zo meer zelfvertrouwen te krijgen. Dat gebeurt meestal geleidelijk aan, want het is een heel natuurlijk proces. We zijn per slot van rekening allemaal begonnen als kleine, totaal afhankelijke schepseltjes. Het merendeel van ons heeft zich ontwikkeld tot een autonoom wezen. Het is dus een natuurlijke evolutie die perfect haalbaar is En het is die weg die we onze kinderen moeten laten gaan. De houding van de ouders is immers van grote invloed op de kinderen. We kunnen ze ofwel aansporen om meer autonoom te worden, of ze in een afhankelijke rol drukken. 


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Luuss0404

*OMGAAN MET BDD*
Tips voor familie, partners en vrienden
Mensen met BDD zijn vaak erg terughoudend over hun situatie, waardoor de rituelen en symptomen, zelfs voor naaste familieleden, mogelijk niet herkend of opgemerkt worden. Naast de schaamte voor het uiterlijk is ook de schaamte voor het uitvoeren van BDD handelingen en rituelen zo groot dat het bijna altijd op plaatsen en momenten gebeurt waar anderen er niet of nauwelijks iets van zullen merken. Daarnaast zijn veel familieleden er van overtuigd dat BDD patiënten ijdel en egoïstisch zijn en kunnen zij volstrekt niet begrijpen dat de preoccupaties met het uiterlijk niet te doorbreken zijn. Zij zien geen probleem. Voor mensen met BDD is het echter vrijwel onmogelijk om zonder overheersende obsessieve gedachten te zijn, laat staan om te handelen zonder die obsessieve impulsen. Sterker nog: Hoe meer druk wordt uitgeoefend om iemand met BDD er van te overtuigen dat er geen reden is om zich druk te maken, des te groter zal het gevoel van zich onbegrepen voelen worden en ook het idee dat hij of zij zich aanstelt, waardoor het probleem op die manier onbespreekbaar wordt en de patient steeds verder alleen komt te staan. Partnerrelaties en gezinsrelaties komen zó zwaar onder druk te staan dat, indien er niet adequaat wordt gereageerd, deze zelfs verbroken raken. Onderschat de impact van BDD dus niet. Het is ontwrichtend en kan alleen door heel veel geduld, liefde en zorg wat leefbaarder worden.
Al is het moeilijk, het is verstandiger om geen direct (negatief noch positief) commentaar te leveren op het (ingebeelde) defect. Simpelweg een luisterend oor en ruimte bieden is vele malen effectiever voor de gemoedsrust van een BDD patient. In gevallen waar nog geen hulpverlening is ingeschakeld, is het verstandig om een gesprek met een psycholoog, psychotherapeut of psychiater voor te stellen en het bezoek aan een plastisch chirurg of dermatoloog te ontmoedigen, of dat laatste op zn minst pas te tolereren nadat een hulpverlener de situatie heeft beoordeeld.
Onthoudt heel goed dat BDD niet iets is waar iemand vanzelf overheen groeit of vanaf komt. De stoornis moet derhalve uiterst serieus worden genomen. Een houding in de trant van: Stop nou gewoon met het piekeren en ermee bezig zijn en ga wat zinnigs doen zal nooit en te nimmer werken. Er wordt namelijk iets onmogelijks gevraagd aan de betreffende persoon, en dat is om irrationele gedachten op rationele wijze te benaderen en dat is nou juist waar iemand met BDD niet of nauwelijks toe in staat is. Als hij of zij het al kan, dan blijft het bij kortstondig rationeel denken, té kort om vervolgens ook rationeel te kunnen handelen.
Vaak zijn mensen met BDD te beschaamd om met hun probleem naar buiten toe te durven treden, omdat ze denken en vaak ook ervaren dat zij de enige zijn met zulke pijnlijke en volhardende gedachten. Pogingen van familie, vrienden of partners met als doel hen te verzekeren dat ze er prima uitzien, leiden meestal tot gespannen verhoudingen, hevige discussies en hulpeloosheid aan beide kanten.
Deze vruchteloze aanpak kan beter worden omgezet in een acceptatie van het probleem door te zeggen dat begrepen wordt dat het voor hem of haar een ernstig probleem is en er daarom met grote zorgvuldigheid over het onderwerp zal worden overlegd. Het bieden van ruimte en vooral ook het tonen van respect, geduld en begrip zijn cruciaal en zelfs noodzakelijk om een BDD patiënt wat meer lucht te geven en hem of haar het gevoel te geven om er te mogen zijn met het probleem, zonder daarop te worden afgerekend of afgewezen. De strijd met BDD hoeft zo maar op één front te worden gevoerd en dat is al zwaar genoeg. Onvoorwaardelijk vertrouwen en het laten merken dat de BDD patiënt ondanks de problematiek een waardevol en geliefd mens is, kan de sleutel tot succes zijn doordat de eigenwaarde van een mens dat succes zeer sterk bepaalt. Hoe groter het begrip en hoe oprechter de aandacht voor de patiënt, hoe opener de BDD patiënt ook zal worden in het praten over zijn BDD met familie, vrienden, partner en anderen. Luisteren, praten en ondersteunen kunnen er voor zorgen dat een BDD patiënt geen verloren zoon, dochter, broer, zus, of partner wordt, maar iemand die met vertrouwen aan zijn of haar toekomst kan werken! De kwetsbaarheid zal altijd blijven, maar kan hanteerbaar worden gemaakt door een grote zorgvuldigheid te blijven betrachten in de omgang met BDD'ers.
Gevalsbeschrijving:
'ondersteuning door familie' Barbara was een 21 jarige studente die bij haar moeder woonde. Barbara was gepreoccupeerd door wat zij noemde haar extreem krullende haar. Elke dag besteedde zij vele uren aan het wassen en stylen van het haar. Vaak stond ze heel vroeg op met als enig resultaat dat ze vlak voor werktijd zo ontevreden was dat alles weer van voren af aan begon. Ze zocht voortdurend bevestiging bij haar moeder door heel vaak te vragen of haar haar er niet te krullerig uit zag. Haar moeder die al lang gebukt ging onder deze kwestie kon het in eerste instantie wel opbrengen om Barbara geduldig te troosten en haar te verzekeren dat er niets mis was aan het haar, maar op den duur raakte ze zo gefrustreerd en overstelpt door Barbaras niet aflatende stroom van vragen , dat elke discussie over het onderwerp ontaardde in ruzie. Uiteindelijk stelde de moeder van Barbara voor om de preoccupaties en obsessies rondom haar uiterlijk met een psycholoog te gaan bespreken. De psychologische behandeling ging van start en vanaf dat moment veranderde de rol van de moeder in die van een co-therapeut, een ondersteunende persoon.
Helpen met behandeling en herstel
De informatie hieronder is vrij vertaald uit: Learning to Live with BDD van Phillips, Van Noppen en Shapiro (helaas is het boek niet meer verkrijgbaar). Familie en vrienden kunnen erg wisselend zijn in hun omgang met BDD. In veel gevallen weet men geen raad met de situatie. De rol van familie en vrienden is daarom vaak nogal gecompliceerd. Een paar richtlijnen over hoe de omgang met BDD verbeterd kan worden kunnen wellicht van pas komen:
* Leer de symptomen van BDD te herkennen
* Herken de noodzaak voor professionele hulp
* Creeër een empathische en ondersteunende omgeving met een open deur beleid om problemen op te lossen en een niet veroordelende houding. Leg uit dat uw deelname aan bepaalde rituelen /gewoontes de symptomen alleen maar zullen bestendigen en dat u daarom soms andere keuzes maakt. Benadruk dat u om hem of haar geeft en dat u hem of haar zult proberen tijdens de behandeling te ondersteunen.
* Voorzie in een heldere en simpele communicatie over iemands uiterlijk. Sommige mensen met BDD eisen voortdurend aandacht op door eindeloos lange discussies aan te gaan over de door hen waargenomen defecten en dat kan erg frustrerend zijn voor iedereen en vaak uitmonden in heftige woordenwisselingen.
* Probeer duidelijk te maken dat het voortdurend vragen en zoeken van bevestiging een BDD symptoom is en dat alleen maar praten over het waargenomen defect het gevoel daarbij niet zal veranderen. Maak duidelijk dat de reden waarom ze zichzelf zo lelijk vinden ligt in de verwrongen beelden die een BDD stoornis geeft en niet in het feit dat anderen hen lelijk zouden vinden.
* Verschaf niet te snel excuses maar kijk wel uit voor overvragen en een te hoge druk. Probeer waar mogelijk deelname aan sociale activiteiten te bevorderen. Probeer de ander er van te overtuigen dat de aanstaande gebeurtenis niet speciaal gefocust zal zijn op hem of haar en dat een geslaagde participatie een goed gevoel zal geven bij alle partijen. Lukt het desondanks niet, veroordeel deze mislukking dan niet maar probeer het een volgende keer nog eens met een minder moeilijke situatie om de kans op succes te verhogen.
* Probeer in het algemeen het stress niveau zo laag mogelijk te houden. Veel mensen met BDD zeggen dat een toename van stress ook de ernst van de symptomen doet toenemen en dat (soms ogenschijnlijk) kleine veranderingen ten aanzien van een afspraak bijvoorbeeld heel veel angst kunnen genereren (het veranderen van een tijdstip bijvoorbeeld).
* Waardeer ook minimaal geboekte winst. Het is erg belangrijk om elke stap die gezet wordt in de richting van het weerstaan van BDD gedragingen, rituelen en hardnekkige gedachten, te herkennen en te ondersteunen. Het weerstaan van dwangmatigheden zoals de drang om een uur lang niet in de spiegel te kijken, lijkt voor de meeste mensen een onbetekenende daad, maar voor iemand met BDD kan het een enorme overwinning op zichzelf zijn. Ook als het iemand lukt om de tijd voor spiegelchecks terug te brengen van 1 uur naar 30 minuten, is dat doorgaans een enorme prestatie. Het herkennen en erkennen van dit soort krachtsinspanningen is erg belangrijk. Het aanmoedigen van iemand met BDD om vol te houden en niet op te geven en ondertussen voldoende hulp, ondersteuning en waardering geven voor elke vooruitgang, hoe klein ook, is een krachtig middel voor verbetering van de stoornis.
* Als uw partner, vriend, vriendin of familielid met BDD eventueel medicatie gebruikt, zorg dan ook op dat gebied voor voldoende ondersteuning. Het nemen van medicijnen in verband met een psychische stoornis is geen teken van zwakheid. Het is eerder zo dat de medicijnen zorgen voor een betere en effectievere samenwerking met de therapeut. Evenwel dient er rekening gehouden te worden met bijwerkingen van de medicatie en indien zich problemen voordoen moet dat heel serieus genomen worden. Het beste advies is om voor te stellen de problemen met de hulpverlening te bespreken. Het ineens stoppen met medicatie dient ontmoedigd te worden en pas na overleg met de specialist. 

Bron http://bdd-info.nl/

----------


## claudiawessels

Nu ik dit lees herken ik dit volkomen bij mij...
Ik heb namelijk sinds mijn puberteit nogal last van puistjes.. en het is nu zo erg dat ik er dag en nacht mee bezig ben... ik durf me niet goed te uiten tegenover mensen omdat ik denk dat ze me niet leuk vinden ivm met mijn puisten en dat ik niet aan hun schoonheidsideaal voldoe. 
Ik doe vanalles aan mijn puisten.. eet gezond, slik biergist, drink veel water, en heb veel zalfjes geprobeerd! 
Nu doe ik sinds een maand een probotica kuur en het helpt! Maar nog durf ik niet goed mezelf te zijn tussen iedereen terwijl ik er wel van kan genieten om met mensen om te gaan! Het is dus een belemmering voor mijn sociale leven!
Ook wordt ik niet meer ongesteld sinds ik gezond ben gaan eten en drinken... wat nu?

groetjes my

----------


## Agnes574

Het gaat niet om de buitenkant Claudia, het gaat om wat er van binnen zit!!
Dat je niet meer ongesteld wordt kan volgens mij niet aan je eet- en drinkpatroon liggen, dat zou ik toch eens bespreken met je huisarts hoor!

Sterkte en onthoud; schoonheid zit vanbinnen  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Hallo Claudia,

ik zou zeggen meid,wie mij zo niet wil zien draait zijn hoofd om.dat gezegde zeggen ze altijd in Antwerpen.Kijk niemand is Perfect en zoals Agnes zegt schoonheid komt nog altijd van binnenuit.En wat betreft die ongesteldheid ik heb er ooit ook eens last van gehad dat ze wegbleven.maar bij mij lag dat aan mijn prolactinoom.zou gewoon eens bloed laten afnemen daar kunnen ze veel uit afleiden. :Wink: 

groetjes Dotito,

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Dames,
Schoonheid zit inderdaad aan de binnenkant, maar de buitenkant is wel het eerste wat je ziet... (een paar) pukkels vind ik niet erg, maar als iemand tanden mist of zwarte tanden heeft vind ik dat toch niet mooi en dat is toch de buitenkant... ookal kan daaronder een hele lieve persoon zitten...

Claudia, wat betreft de ongesteldheid, als je je daar zorgen over maakt kan je een bloedtest laten doen, evt een zwangerschapstest en er bestaat een hormoonkuur om je ongesteldheid op te wekken en die zou het ook op regel moeten brengen, maar die is alleen op doktersrecept verkrijgbaar... Wel fijn dat die Probotica kuur ervoor zorgt dat je minder puistjes hebt  :Big Grin:  Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## claudiawessels

Hallo allemaal

Wat een lieve reacties allemaal.... het heeft me al wel iets meer opgebeurd..:d
maar.. ik ben al naar de dokter geweest voor mijn ongesteldheid... die zei dat het puur kwam door stress... maar ik heb het idee dat het ook te maken heeft met mijn eetpatroon.. is dat echt niet zo?

groetjes

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Claudia,

Het enige wat ik kan vinden over het wegblijven/onregelmatig zijn van de ongesteldheid en voeding is; 

Kwestie van vet; Om ongesteld te worden, moet je lichaam oestrogeen aanmaken en dat kan het alleen bij een gezond vetpercentage. Bij vrouwen die streng lijnen of veel sporten, kan de menstruatie uitblijven of heel onregelmatig worden. Ben je gaan lijnen of om een andere reden heel veel afgevallen, dan bestaat de kans dat je niet meer ongesteld wordt. Je lichaam moet wennen aan zijn nieuwe ritme. Vaak komt je menstruatie wel weer terug. Blijft je menstruatie lang weg, ga dan eens naar een arts. bron http://www.zijgezond.cz.nl/

Ook lichamelijke of geestelijke spanningen kunnen ervoor zorgen dat de menstruatie wegblijft, bijvoorbeeld bij: stress of ingrijpende gebeurtenissen; zeer intensieve sport (topsport); eetproblemen, sterk afvallen of erg mager zijn.
Adviezen
* Als de menstruatie wegblijft en u zwanger zou kunnen zijn, doe dan een zwangerschapstest.
* Als de menstruatie tijdens de vruchtbare leeftijd een tijdje uitblijft, betekent dat niet dat u niet meer vruchtbaar bent. De eisprong en menstruatie kunnen ieder moment weer op gang komen. Gebruik daarom bij het vrijen toch altijd een voorbehoedmiddel als u een zwangerschap wilt voorkomen. Alleen een condoom beschermt ook tegen seksueel overdraagbare aandoeningen (soas).
* Als u veel last heeft van spanningen en stress, probeer dan na te gaan hoe dat komt. Vaak kunt u daar wel iets aan veranderen. Zijn er spanningen thuis of op het werk? Wordt er te veel van u gevraagd? Zijn er taken die beter verdeeld of problemen die opgelost moeten worden? Heeft u misschien iets ingrijpends meegemaakt? Bespreek dit dan eens met iemand die u goed kent of kom op het spreekuur om erover te praten.
* Als heel intensief sporten (topsport) er mogelijk de oorzaak van is dat u niet menstrueert, bespreken we of het nodig is daar iets aan te doen. Het kan op zich geen kwaad als de menstruaties door het sporten tijdelijk wegblijven. U kunt overwegen wat minder intensief te sporten, dan komen de menstruaties meestal vanzelf weer op gang.
* Als u erg mager bent, veel bent afgevallen of problemen heeft met eten, is het belangrijk om samen na te gaan hoe dit komt. Meestal komen de menstruaties vanzelf weer op gang wanneer u een gezond gewicht heeft. In onze praktijk kunnen we u helpen dit probleem aan te pakken.
* Als u medicijnen gebruikt die de menstruatie kunnen tegenhouden, bespreken we of het mogelijk is om hiermee te stoppen. Eventueel kunt u op een ander medicijn overgaan.
Bron Kiesbeter.nl

Ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt  :Smile:

----------

